# Eigenen Namen als Domain



## Vitalis (21. Juli 2002)

Guten Morgen :error: 

Ich hab mir ein paar Sachen durchgelesen, aber mir ist immer noch nicht alles klar. Hat man ein Recht auf eine Domain mit dem eigenen Namen? Also im Klartext: Kann ich Dr. Oetker's http://www.vitalis.de für mich beanspruchen?  

Danke,
Vitalis


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2002)

Allllsooo ....

kompliziertes und vorallem TEURES Thema. Egal, ob du loaut Gesetz recht hast oder nicht, müsstest du einen Anwalt einschalten und bei solch einer Domain liegt der Streitwert ja vermutlich relativ hoch und entsprechend das Honorar.

Hängt davon ab, ob Vitalis markenrechtlich geschützt ist oder nicht. Wenn ein Schutz vorliegt, hast du m. E. gar keine Chance.

Evtl. hilfreich: http://www.domain-recht.de/index.php


----------



## kroschka (21. Juli 2002)

bezahl ihm ein schönes sümmchen, dann wird er keine weiteren ansprüche drauf stellen, könnt ich wetten =) dann ists auch wurschd, ob du oder er das recht hat


----------



## Vitalis (21. Juli 2002)

Thx für die Antworten 
Ja Vitalis ist als Marke geschützt, so habe also wirklich keine Chance.. Ich hätte vor ein paar Jahren dran denken sollen 



> bezahl ihm ein schönes sümmchen, dann wird er keine weiteren ansprüche drauf stellen, könnt ich wetten dann ists auch wurschd, ob du oder er das recht hat


Das wird aber ein riesiges schönes Sümmchen  

Gruß,
Vitalis =)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Juli 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Ich hätte vor ein paar Jahren dran denken sollen *


Beim Domainrecht gilt jedoch nicht immer, wer zuerst kommt, der mal (besitzt) zu erst.
Wenn Dr. Oetker Vitalis als Marke oder internationale Marke schützen lässt, hat diese - meines Wissens - Vorrgang vor einem Familiennamen und kann eingeklagt werden ....


----------

